# Glock 27 jamming



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

I started shooting steel through my g27 and it keeps stove piping...I though glocks could take any ammo, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you limp wristing ????


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Most steel-case handgun ammo is, in my opinion and experience, crap. It's not a Glock problem; many guns will not work, or work well, with certain types and/or brands of ammunition, especially with the least expensive import stuff.

Put crap gasoline in your car, and its performance will suffer, too. Spend the extra couple of bucks per box to get some decent brass-case ammo; your Glock, and your confidence in its reliability, are worth it.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DJ nailed it. Not all ammo is created equally. "I only have a problem when I use ammo x. What is wrong with my gun?" That is using bad logic.


----------



## CMC (Aug 30, 2012)

No issue with my G27 and most cheap ammo. Switch up to a cheap brass.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

Moderator. Please delete this post.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

It should function well with any ammo. My guess is that you're not limp wristing, but not using enough grip strength. Squeeze the grips a little harder and try it--the gun needs some resistance to its recoil to function, man.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

HK Dan said:


> It should function well with any ammo. My guess is that you're not limp wristing, but not using enough grip strength. Squeeze the grips a little harder and try it--the gun needs some resistance to its recoil to function, man.


So if the problem only arises with certain ammo then the problem is technique? Maybe it _should_ function well with any ammo, but it's _not_.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SMann said:


> So if the problem only arises with certain ammo then the problem is technique?...


In a word, Yes!
If the ammunition is weak, or of poor quality, it _sometimes_ can still be used if you "tighten up" your technique to overcome the ammunition's weakness.
But you already knew that.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

That may be true, but the ammo is still the problem. Using questionable ammo because you have figured out how to make it work is not something I would personally recommend. Put a band-aid on crappy ammo and hope it works when needed if you want. I would blast it off at the range and never buy that kind again.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

I would just spend the couple extra bucks a box a buy some good ammo that I wouldn't have to worry about.

With that said the only ammo I have ever had problems with is the Tula stuff from walmart. I bought it once and that was enough for me. Now I buy Federal, Winchester, or Remington.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Steel ammo is a problem with many platforms. It does not expand like brass filling the chamber, thus the chamber becomes fouled causing poor extraction. It is frequently underpowered as well. The reason AK's run so well on it is that the camber is tapered.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

why do people use steel ammo?

Please cease and desist. lol

I only shoot brass out of my guns and have only had 2 jams (both the very first pistol I bought due to limp wristing) in all of my outings firing weapons


----------

